# 31 Rqs Coming Saturday



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I have been waiting & waiting. I just got the call it was made yesterday & its on the way to the dealer for some mods Then to me by saturday. The waiting has been killing me & will continue to do so for another 5 days.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations A&B!








That Outback has a really nice layout.

Think you can hold your breath that long?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Above & Beyond said:


> I have been waiting & waiting. I just got the call it was made yesterday & its on the way to the dealer for some mods Then to me by saturday. The waiting has been killing me & will continue to do so for another 5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breathe!!!!, Just a few more days now.

Take your time with the PDI and take pics of any issues to be taken care of by the dealer under warranty.

Nice choice on models by the way!!!









Good Luck
C-Mac


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good things come to those who wait!
It's just the waiting part that's soooooo hard








Enjoy! Hope all goes well!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATS - It is so worth the wait









ENJOY, RELAX, HAVE FUN


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

They just called today & said they will be finished with it today. It will be comming from Lakeshore RV in MIchigan to Florida. Then a week later we leave for wisconsin for its maiden voyage.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Well








Do you have a pretty new Outback in your driveway this weekend?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well??? Is it there yet ? is it there yet? is it there yet?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Above & Beyond on the 31RQS
These 5 days will pass by before you know it









Don


----------

